# Our sex is crazy fun and I'd like to share more with my friends



## curiouswife4 (Oct 15, 2019)

Our sex is crazy fun and I'd like to share more with my friends. My husband is fine with whatever I do so I feel free to talk about most of our sex with friend who also share with me. Thing is, we when we talk about it I want to show them. I know, weird huh? I spoke with my husband about it and he said I'd probably regret exposing that much, but again he ended with, "Whatever you want to do, you know I will support you." Any couples with experience in this area?


----------



## IndianApple (Mar 27, 2016)

Absolutely not ! Because tou never know what if one of your friend gets aroused and pit a step forward to experience with you ? Lol

More on your reply 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## curiouswife4 (Oct 15, 2019)

I am not clear on what you are saying.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Are the friends you share with male or female?


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

Yet one more problem with this virus, schools are out.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

Is it me or do the mods need to pay more attention to the current dumping of these sort of posts? Seems like there have been 2 or 3 a day lately


----------



## Tdbo (Sep 8, 2019)

Just bang 'em.
You know you want to.
Why bother asking?


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

"They" say, "Sharing is caring." LOL I guess it depends on who the friends are, especially are they women, couples, or men. And how do you "show" them - have them watch you and your husband, or show them videos? Does this next lead to their participation? Swinging with another couple would clearly demonstrate - and also provide an opportunity to learn new techniques! We certainly learned some good stuff this way (and had a lot of fun), but we were never interested in simply being watched or watching others. Some people we knew really are more interested in the voyeurism aspect, however. Regardless, give some careful thought to how this could play out over time, the possible repercussions, and what firm boundaries you - AND your husband - decide to set.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

@Numb26 , you called it. 

Both Curiouswife4 posts certainly appear generic casting about.


----------



## 343663 (Apr 22, 2020)

Sharing your sexual experience is healthy, if sex wuth my wife was THAT good, I'd wanna share it with everyone too. Maybe not to the extent of inviting people over for a show, but in written form it coukd be therapuetic. Could even help others find ways to sexually please their significant other, like 'oh, never tered that before.' Written form also allows you to express your thoughts about the event, like, 'if he had just done this, or that, i would have had an O right then.' 
If you're going to elect to bring someone else into the bedroom though you sound set some boundaries. Is participation expected? Can the guest please themselves while you and your hubby go at it? There's a lot of things you should consider before bringing someone else behind closed doors. Discuss your expectations, and let him provide feedback so that if a guest comes inside, that you're both comfortable wuth the role they'll play. 
What bright on this desire for an audience? Did a friend mention something?


----------



## curiouswife4 (Oct 15, 2019)

Married but Happy said:


> " have them watch you and your husband, or show them videos?





Cazmodius said:


> Sharing your sexual experience is healthy, Written form also allows you to express your thoughts about the event, What bright on this desire for an audience? Did a friend mention something?


 My gfs.

Oh and I would never had done anything until the virus passed. I was preparing for a hopeful virus free future, but now I will not have too. 

Thanks so much you two, very helpful - don't know why I didn't think of the video or written ideas. Much better way to take care of this craziness. I greatly appreciate you.

As for the 2 drips here who posted - if you offer no assistance why do you post? I assume you are a narcissist and have have nothing better to do. Good luck enjoying life and finding joy in it with that mindset.


----------



## IndianApple (Mar 27, 2016)

curiouswife4 said:


> My gfs.
> 
> Oh and I would never had done anything until the virus passed. I was preparing for a hopeful virus free future, but now I will not have too.
> 
> ...


I totally agree sharing sexual desires is healthy as you have the ability to explore things. Yes, you never know your gfs might come up with some gr8 iseas whixh you might find exciting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DeEva (Apr 28, 2020)

IndianApple said:


> I totally agree sharing sexual desires is healthy as you have the ability to explore things. Yes, you never know your gfs might come up with some gr8 iseas whixh you might find exciting.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


you are right!


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

curiouswife4 said:


> Our sex is crazy fun and I'd like to share more with my friends. My husband is fine with whatever I do so I feel free to talk about most of our sex with friend who also share with me. Thing is, we when we talk about it I want to show them. I know, weird huh? I spoke with my husband about it and he said I'd probably regret exposing that much, but again he ended with, "Whatever you want to do, you know I will support you." Any couples with experience in this area?


Exhibitionism and voyeurism are common fetishes and desires. They take many from from, as noted, written and visual media to in person "shows". My first piece of advice is take things slow. You want to make sure that these friends are ones you can trust, and trust to keep their word. You need to decide ahead of time what the limits are going to be. These limits can evolve over time, but they should never change while the event is happening. If there is any chance that your GF's might want to join in, you need to get them to admit to as much up front, decide if this is acceptable and then make a plan. If you feel more comfortable starting with viewings, then they need to show that they can respect that boundary. If they violate it, then they can't be trusted to go further. If you and your husband wish to jump straight to groups sex, by all means. Just make sure you have a plan and you carry it through.


----------



## curiouswife4 (Oct 15, 2019)

maquiscat said:


> If you feel more comfortable starting with viewings, then they need to show that they can respect that boundary.


Lol - this got me thinking, I wonder if police stations rent their one way glass interrogation rooms out? Joke. But that would be a good setting.

I came up with a plan and we decided to start with video footage. I made certain to edit it so that there were no scenes with our faces. I have a share date via streaming with 4 of my gfs to introduce our current interests. I'm nervous, excited, and scared to life all at the same time. Thanks - Everyone for your input. You have been wonderful. Many blessings to you all and hope you are taking advantage of the shelter at home as much as we are.


----------



## Muzzle (May 9, 2020)

My wife shares pretty intimate stories and details with her girlfriends, but from the sound of it, not quite the same level you’re talking about


----------



## desiresmore (Oct 15, 2013)

I think it is a good thing when couples have someone else to talk with about their sexual experiences, preferences and have the openness and freedom to share tips, ideas and stories. Think about it, if all you have are friends who have sexual issues and feel repressed sexually, thats going to perpetuate those issues in the group. However, if you have open friends who tear down those boundaries and can share and talk openly about what they do, like, fantasize about and questions they may have - imagine the boost to a couple’s sex life that could have! NO I do not think its weird or off limits to share sexual details, stories and experiences with friends. I’m happy for the OP that she has the type of friends who can talk about these things the way they do. I wish more people had friends as open as her. 

Neither my wife nor myself have any friends where we can really talk openly about sex. At least not in a way that is positive. They ALL have religious hangups, inhibitions and problems, that would be where they focus the talking. I think people NEED a creative, positive sexual sounding board in their lives. My advice is to be smart, share only with those you can trust. I also don’t personally have a problem with sharing photos or videos with the right friends either. But thats just me. I certainly see how that could have a negative impact in some ways if the parties involved are not well equipped to handle that.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 21, 2016)

My wife tends to "share" with her sister. Never really made me feel uncomfortable, except when SIL was in the process of breaking up with her husband and it made its way back to me that she had remarked to him that he never lavished the "sexual attentions" on her, as I do with my wife. Whoa! Every man and woman is different, and there is never a basis of comparison. If my life has taught me anything, it is every combination is unique and has its high and low points. I am still OK with her discussing out sex life. We are very active for two 65 year olds. It used to bring a smile to my wife's face, the story of her sister walking in on her parents when they were in their 80's. I just said, they set the standard, and it is our choice to meet or exceed the standard.


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

desiresmore said:


> Neither my wife nor myself have any friends where we can really talk openly about sex. At least not in a way that is positive. They ALL have religious hangups, inhibitions and problems, that would be where they focus the talking. I think people NEED a creative, positive sexual sounding board in their lives. My advice is to be smart, share only with those you can trust. I also don’t personally have a problem with sharing photos or videos with the right friends either. But thats just me. I certainly see how that could have a negative impact in some ways if the parties involved are not well equipped to handle that.


Consider looking for a local munch group. You don't have to engage in anything "kinky" per se, but you will find a lot of people who are willing to openly talk about sex in a positive manner and provide both ideas and advice. While no doubt there will be some who disparage such groups, there are quite a lot within these groups who are in closed monogamous relationships.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

There are whole websites dedicated to this kind of stuff you know right?


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

sokillme said:


> There are whole websites dedicated to this kind of stuff you know right?


Plus forum topics like this one called Sex in Marriage.


----------



## curiouswife4 (Oct 15, 2019)

desiresmore said:


> I think people NEED a creative, positive sexual sounding board in their lives. My advice is to be smart, share only with those you can trust.


Sounding board - Exactly! Thank you so much - that is the the way to word it.



maquiscat said:


> Consider looking for a local munch group. You don't have to engage in anything "kinky" per se, but you will find a lot of people who are willing to openly talk about sex in a positive manner and provide both ideas and advice. While no doubt there will be some who disparage such groups, there are quite a lot within these groups who are in closed monogamous relationships.


I have never heard of a munch group. Interesting. I will be researching this as soon as I am done posting here. thank you.




sokillme said:


> There are whole websites dedicated to this kind of stuff you know right?


I had no idea. I assume I am researching munch groups???

And I read your next post about posting here. Which leads me to what maquiscat said, there are many who are negative nellys and love to disparage most everything, I try to avoid people and places where those types hang out. That is why I am careful how I write in a forum such as this. Also I do not wish to offend anyone if I can help it, hence a wonderful reason for online sounding boards (aha - great idea). But hey I supposed they shouldn't read it if it is offensive. But back to the whole positive sound board desiresmore mentioned, it is so amazing to find people such as you posters who do just that. Thank you for being good people


----------



## marcy* (Feb 27, 2010)

What do you mean by “ I want to show them”?! Personally I find it OK if is a close female friend, but with all male female friends?! I don’t want everyone to know what happens in my bedroom. I can share some likes dislikes with a very close friend, but not details.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

curiouswife4 said:


> Sounding board - Exactly! Thank you so much - that is the the way to word it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not being negative, whatever floats your video or whatever. I just thing you might fine a more experienced and receptive audience.


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

curiouswife4 said:


> I have never heard of a munch group. Interesting. I will be researching this as soon as I am done posting here. thank you.


Munches got their name because they are held, usually, in an eating establishment. While the term started within the BDSM community, I have heard it used for other groups. Basically it's a gathering in a public place for the purpose of socializing with like minded individuals. Ironically enough, most of the time there is little "shop talk". I think I have spent more time at munches geeking out over the latest movie or book, or holding pun wars with other dads, than talking about BDSM related topics. If you need help locating a group, please feel free to PM me.


----------



## Volunteer86 (Aug 2, 2017)

I think this is great....Of course I have a little voyeurism fetish. If anyone would like to hear about my sex life....Let me know...lol...Keep us updated


----------



## curiouswife4 (Oct 15, 2019)

marcy* said:


> What do you mean by “ I want to show them”?! Personally I find it OK if is a close female friend, but with all male female friends?! I don’t want everyone to know what happens in my bedroom. I can share some likes dislikes with a very close friend, but not details.


My girlfriends and I think I am sticking with only talking and very carefully. And I agree not details. The more I pondered this the more I realize, once it's out there, there is no way to get it back...


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

curiouswife4 said:


> My girlfriends and I think I am sticking with only talking and very carefully. And I agree not details. The more I pondered this the more I realize, once it's out there, there is no way to get it back...


That is indeed one of the biggest risk. That's why I talked about being sure they are people you can trust to keep this to themselves.


----------

